# HIPAA 835 File Translator



## acejackhammer (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Techxperts. Does anyone in the forum deal with healthcare IT? I'm looking to be able to translate a HIPAA 5010 835 file. The purpose of the translation is to query certain aspects of the file such as forwarding information and updated ID information. I've tried to translate using Access but have not had any sucess.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's something to look at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hipaatalk/ .

I googled: "translate a HIPAA 5010 835 file' and 'translate a HIPAA 5010 835 file free'. Depending on your programming prowess and objective, you've got a few choices.

Having done a smidge in the healthcare world...I would be VERY careful with the free and the paid solutions. They can come back and bite you if something goes South. Hopefully this helps a little-


----------



## acejackhammer (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks ckphilli, I'm leary about downloading anything from sites such as the one you found unless it's been recommended. I'm looking to just extract certain bits of information from an 835. I don't need to actually use a translator to post remittance information.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

acejackhammer said:


> Thanks ckphilli, I'm leary about downloading anything from sites such as the one you found unless it's been recommended. I'm looking to just extract certain bits of information from an 835. *I don't need to actually use a translator to post remittance information*.


Well good, that's what I was fishing for. 

Source forge is a safe site or I wouldn't have posted it. If you aren't a programmer, you're going to want to keep looking for something out of the box. Good luck my friend, let me know if you need any more help.


----------

